# Le meilleur navigateur pour iOS ?



## badalub (8 Mai 2020)

Je vous partage ce lien que je viens de découvrir : 
https://support.mozilla.org/fr/kb/firefox-focus
Cela dit : "*Utiliser Firefox Focus avec Safari"*
"Tirez parti de la protection contre les traqueurs de la publicité, des réseaux sociaux, du contenu sans renoncer à Safari".

N'est ce pas finalement l'idéal selon vous ?

_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*Pas de lien avec macOS, donc on déménage dans la section appropriée !*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2020)

Ben le meilleur navigateur sur iOS : Safari
Tu lui ajoutes une bonne extension comme Wipr ou ff focus et c’est top


----------



## Petidej (8 Mai 2020)

Brave pour moi le meilleur.


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2020)

badalub a dit:


> N'est ce pas finalement l'idéal selon vous ?


Il n'y a rien d'idéal, pour moi c'est en fonction du smartphone utilisé sous Android/iOS, des navigateurs utilisés en fonction de ses habitudes personnelles. On ne peut pas dire avec certitude que tel ou tel navigateur ou logiciel est meilleur qu'un autre, ça ne restera qu'un ressenti personnel et parfois subjectif, si on est honnête.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2020)

C’est certain que si tu n’a pas de synchronisation des favoris avec tes autres appareils: poubelle


----------



## badalub (8 Mai 2020)

Je vais totalement dans votre sens : indispensable de synchro des favoris Mac et Android....
Mais du coup je comprends pas FF focus peux se mettre sur safari, alors que c est lui meme un navigateur ?
Et si oui ca synchronise si je met safari avec fffocus sur mac et ffocus sur android ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2020)

Sur iOS, il peut servir de navigateur privé et d'extension à Safari. Plus d'info dessus:





						Qu’est-ce que Firefox Focus pour iOS ? | Assistance de Firefox Focus
					

Firefox Focus pour les appareils iOS est un navigateur dédié à la confidentialité avec protection contre le pistage et blocage de contenu. Il est également livré avec l’intégration Safari.




					support.mozilla.org
				




Par contre, je crois qu'il ne gère aucun favori... en tout cas je n'ai pas trouvé.
Je l'utilise surtout pour les sites super  avec les autorisations rgdp et les messages essayant de t'imposer d'accepter les lots de popup publicitaire. Exemple : les news sur yahoo, impossible de les consulter correctement avec safari sans autoriser les cookies ou autre...
Au moins, je suis sûr de ne rien laisser là-dessus.

Plutôt que Firefox Focus, le Firefox classique sera bien mieux : présent sur pc, mac, android, ios 
Sinon, plutôt que Chrome, j'ai la version de Edge basée sur Chromium sur mon mac. Elle me sert si le site ne fonctionne pas avec Safari (ce sera aussi utile un jour ou l'autre pour le boulot).


----------



## badalub (8 Mai 2020)

Je suis perdu sur le point que FF serait mieux en classique qu'en focus. Focus est aussi sur PC, Mac et Android.
Edge vs Brave ca vaut quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2020)

Firefox Focus : c'est pour la navigation privée et/ou bloquer la publicité, les cookies et autre trackeurs.
Donc à chaque fois que tu le relances, l'historique est remis à zéro. Tu devras donc te connecter à chaque fois sur les sites que tu visites et il n'y a pas de gestion de favoris.
Résultat : tu seras par exemple obligé de taper "forums.macg.co" dans la barre d'adresse, ton login et ton mot de passe à chaque fois pour accéder à ce forum.

Le "Firefox" lui n'a pas cette partie, tu lui ajoutes l'extension "uBlock Origin" et il est bien meilleur pour une utilisation courante.

Edge vs Brave ?
En théorie Brave est bien (protection vie privée etc), mais les extensions ou autres ne semble pas top...
Edge est le navigateur de base sous Windows et est aussi basé sur Chromium, c'est pour cela que je l'ai choisi ça comme second navigateur sur macOS: les sites ne peuvent pas se permettre qu'il ne fonctionne pas avec Edge.

Edge vs Firefox : si j'avais des appareils mélangés parmi Apple, Windows, Android... je pense que je partirais finalement sur Firefox (avec Edge ou Safari en secours)


----------



## ze_random_bass (8 Mai 2020)

Salut,

sur iOS, le navigateur le plus adapté reste Safari car c’est le seul qui peut être défini comme navigateur par défaut. Même si iOS 14 permettra de changer ça, je resterai sur Safari sur mon iPad Pro car Firefox reste en mode mobile sur iPad et il manque quelques options comme choisir l’emplacement d’un favori ou rajouter des modules comme uBlock. Peut-être que si Mozilla pense à faire une version de Firefox pour iPadOS, je changerai d’avis ;-)

Sur iPhone et iPad, j’utilise donc Safari en mode navigation privée et FF Focus comme bloqueur de contenu.

A+


----------



## badalub (9 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Firefox Focus : c'est pour la navigation privée et/ou bloquer la publicité, les cookies et autre trackeurs.
> Donc à chaque fois que tu le relances, l'historique est remis à zéro. Tu devras donc te connecter à chaque fois sur les sites que tu visites et il n'y a pas de gestion de favoris.
> Résultat : tu seras par exemple obligé de taper "forums.macg.co" dans la barre d'adresse, ton login et ton mot de passe à chaque fois pour accéder à ce forum.
> 
> ...


Merci ecatomb, grace à vous je comprends mieux... [emoji120]

Firefox partout semble par defaut un bon choix...
Par contre sur Android il y a plusieurs versions : "Firefox pour android beta"version 75.0.0.beta 6, mais ausqi "Firefox le navigteur web rapide et privé" tjrs de Mozilla mais 68.8.0 et Firefox preview 5.0.5.... Laquelle recommandez vous ?

Et sinon pour faire le tour, quid d'Opera et son VPN intégré ou de la version touch qui tourne sur mac et android voire dans une moindre mesure Vivaldi ?


----------



## badalub (9 Mai 2020)

Et là je decouvre Bromite, kiwi browser er Chromium avec extension... Duckduckgo...
Ca en fait des navigateurs ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Mai 2020)

Oui, il y a maintenant énormément de navigateur, mais que 3 moteurs de rendu principaux:

Celui de Safari
Celui de Firefox
Celui de Chromium (la base open source servant à Chrome, Edge, Brave et plein d'autres)
Le site NextINpact a fait de très bons articles là-dessus :

Série d'articles de 2018
L'une des parties d'un comparatif plus récent
Si tu souhaites consulter un article réservé aux abonnés dans ce lot, j'ai un code pour 1 mois gratuit d'abonnement, je te le donne par mp sans problème.


Pour les version Android de Firefox:

"Firefox pour Android Beta" : version beta pour tester les dernières fonctions (risque de plantage et de bug)
A éviter

"Firefox : le navigateur web rapide et privé" : version classique de Firefox
Très bien

"Firefox Preview" : sera à terme une ou la nouvelle version de Firefox (plus d'info ici) et intègre à priori un nouveau moteur de rendu
Je l'éviterais tant que la page officielle de Firefox renvoie sur la version classique


----------



## badalub (9 Mai 2020)

Merci chaleureusement @ecatomb 

Ok pour Firefox "classic" pour le moment.

En parallele, quid de Bromite, Kiwi, tor navigator, chromium, Duckduckgo, Opera avec VPN ou touch et Vivaldi ?
Y en a t il un selon vous qui sorte du lot et serait potentiellement préférable à Firefox ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Mai 2020)

DuckDuckGo : outil de recherche pour remplacer google, c'est assez bien (à configurer dans le navigateur)
Chromium : c'est la base open source des navigateurs Chrome & compagnie (pas assez d'option, autant utiliser un qui se base dessus)
Les VPN: pas besoin à moins que tu veuilles faire croire que tu te trouves dans un autre pays

Firefox est le navigateur le plus recommandé en temps normal. Il est plutôt bien niveau vie privée et extension   
Les autres sont surtout pour une utilisation plus particulière et Firefox avec ses extensions permettra de faire quasiment pareil sur les points qui lui manquerait.
Si tu as 20min pour lire cet article, vas-y pour en savoir plus sur Firefox.


----------



## badalub (9 Mai 2020)

Merci 
Je tente un recap :

Chrome out à cause de pillage de données perso
Brave à surveiller mais pas encore assez mur
Safari top mais pas sur Android
Chromium trop brut
Tor browser, trop lent
Firefox beta et preview pas encore stable
Opera aurait eu des financements par fond chinois...Si le bien cas bof sur le VPN

Pour l'instant donc Firefox classic serait mieux.

Reste Edge, Duckduckgo qui a aussi désormais un navigateur, Bromite, Kiwi... Des avis/expériences sur ces alternatives ?


----------



## kasimodem (9 Mai 2020)

Le meilleur navigateur c'est celui qui s'intègre à votre écosystème.

Si vous êtes tout Apple avec Safari sur Mac, autant rester sur Safari iOS pour la synchro des favoris, des onglets et des mots de passe. En plus, Safari est le seul à intégrer Apple Pay.
Si vous utilisez un autre navigateur sur ordi, il faut s'orienter vers sa version mobile pour activer la synchro.

Quand on utilise Safari, Edge ou Chrome on est conscient qu'on confie ses données de navigation à une société américaine (un des GAFA) qui en dispose ou peut les mettre à disposition d'une agence ou d'un état américain, c'est le principe de la soumission à la loi locale qui s'applique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Mai 2020)

Ou alors tu peux aussi avoir Safari sur ton mac et Chrome sur Android (si la synchronisation des favoris ne te dérange pas).

Perso je ferais:

mac + iPhone : safari
windows + android : edge (voir firefox)
un mix des autres : firefox
avec en prime un navigateur imposé pour le travail (si besoin)


----------



## PDD (14 Mai 2020)

Je vais essayer Brave sur mon Iphone mais je ne trouve pas la façon d'y importer les favoris de Safari, est ce possible, merci de vos avis.


----------



## miya (22 Mai 2020)

je te recommande Safari


----------

